# .17 vs .22 mag



## quackerwacker199

i have a .17 thinking about trading it in for a 22 mag....what do u think???


----------



## weasle414

I think the .22 mag drops too much. Trade it in and get a .223! :wink:


----------



## quackerwacker199

haha.. ya i allready have one colt ar-15


----------



## Kelly Hannan

what are you going to do with the 17 or 22 mag. If your long range rabbits or small game keep the 17. If your going to hunt Coyotes keep the 17, leave it in the gun safe and use your 223


----------



## barebackjack

Are you talking a .17 rem which is CENTERFIRE or a .17 hmr?

If its a .17 Rem, than keep it as its more useful than the .22 mag. Great fox caliber and is much more likely to kill coyotes than a .22. (Note, this is still NOT a coyote caliber).

If its a .17hmr, still keep it as its ten times the caliber as a .22 mag and has made the .22 mag a dinosaur caliber.


----------



## dynarider68

keep the .17 hmr...but dont think about using it hunt coyotes..use your AR..


----------



## sonic

there's no comparison- 22 vs the 17. center - just put the 2 bullets next to each other and you tell me---


----------



## barebackjack

Huh?


----------



## Bore.224

barebackjack said:


> If its a .17hmr, still keep it as its ten times the caliber as a .22 mag and has made the .22 mag a dinosaur caliber.


That makes me laugh :lol: The only thing the .17 HMR can do better than the 22 magnum is make you take shots too far out for the cartridge. That .17grn or 20 grn bullet after 100 or so yards lacks killing power and you will lose lots of animals. 100 yards and closer the 22 mag is pleanty flat shooting and has more killing power than the .17 HMR.In 22 mag you also have a far greater bullet selection from 50 grn all the way to 30 grn bullets, you can choose from FMJ , vmax and the new TNT hollow point 30 grn bullet that I can attest to hits like dynomite. Last fall my brother and I were having a chipmonk shooting derby  he was using his new savage .17hmr and I my ruger 10-22 magnum and he had a few lost animals and I had a few cut in half end of story.

In short the .17 HMR is the most hyped up overated cartridge and the 22 magnum is the most underated cartridge I know of. The 22 magnum from fox on down kills em dead dead dead.

Go with the 22 magnum!!


----------



## trikortreat

weasle414 said:


> I think the .22 mag drops too much. Trade it in and get a .223! :wink:


 the 22 mag gets the job done on dogs. always worked for me at 160 yards with 33 grain rounds. you will get nothin for a trade in anyways.


----------



## trikortreat

if yer gona get a varmit rifle get a 22-250 go balls out... the only down fall is the price of the rounds.


----------



## barebackjack

Bore.224 said:


> In 22 mag you also have a far greater bullet selection from 50 grn all the way to 30 grn bullets, you can choose from FMJ , vmax


You can get ballistic tips in .22 mag? This I did not know.


----------



## bryan_huber

you can get vmax's not ballistic tips. the remington accutips are actually vmax's made by hornady with a different colored tip.


----------



## Fallguy

Good conversation guys. I bought a 22 mag on clearance a few years ago. The only thing I have shot with it is gophers, rabbits, a skunk, and some squirrels. It is a fun gun to shoot. I bought it just because I wanted that caliber. Don't know if I will ever use it to take a predator but who knows?!

My buddy has a 17 HMR on layaway and when he gets that paid off we are going to see which one is better on rabbits and squirrels down in his woods. I don't know which is but I will do my best to make the 22 mag win!


----------



## barebackjack

One of the pros I was going to state of the .17 hmr was a better bullet selection, till I found out you can get .22 mag in other than a basic hollowpoint. My buddies and I used to shoot alot of .22 mag and all we were ever able to find were the basic FMJ's and hollowpoints. This was 10 years ago though.

I still think the .17 hmr is better "shooter" than the mag though.

And NEITHER are a coyote OR fox caliber.


----------



## quackerwacker199

by the way its .17 hmr


----------



## bowhunter199

.17 is only good if ur shooting in your house with no wind


----------



## quackerwacker199

by the way its a.17 hmr


----------



## trikortreat

the only reason why i would take a 17hmr dog hunting is if i had the explosive rounds. The 22 mag has more balls even though the 17 has more velocity. Its up to you but i think a 17 hmr is a waste, and if yer gone be shootin squirrls and ***** and small crap like that just use a 22lr its cheeper. But its up to you. like i said before the 22-mag has gotten the job done.


----------



## 308

a 40 grain bullet from a 22mag is more likely to kill a coyote or fox than a 17 gr. bullet from the 17hmr. even though the 17 is faster the bullets are to fragile.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I had a 17HMR, to expensive to plink with, not enough to kill coyote, don't rabbit hunt. It sure was Pretty though, shot good, and was cheaper to play with then my 243. Won't own another. My 22 LR will do almost everything it would do, but alot cheaper. If your looking for a smaller caliber, maybe a 22 Hornet, still a little light for Coyote, great on fox and reloadable


----------



## trikortreat

my buddy has a 17hmr and doesnt even use it. he perfers the 22 mag much more. he thought he was going to use it for dogs, but it dont work to well. im still against the 17hmr


----------



## coyote_buster

I honestly don't understand the point of a 17hmr, the only good thing i can say for it is accuracy, but if you add wind to the senario, that goes down the drain which its not very often that there isnt wind, a 22lr kills ***** at close range just as good as the 17 for a LOT cheaper, and the 22 mag does it better all around, some of you may say the 22 mag isnt as accurate whick is true but who shoots animals that are smaller than a baseball? The mag is accurate enough.


----------



## rimfire-man

:sniper: Ok look I own both a 17hmr and 22 win-mag, they both have their good points like the 17 has scary acuraccy. Like hitting the same hole over and over scary. The 22 has more knock down power, and is exeptionally acurate aswell. Personally I have found the 17hmr tends to tear up the hide and meat more than the 22 mag, and I have lost some larger foxes with the 17 due to lack of terminal performance. I have never lost anything shot with the 22 mag. With all hunting you should have good shot placment if not then dont shoot period, I dont care what your using( 22lr to the 50bmg). Honestly my 17hmr mostlly just collects dust now, where as my 22 mag stays close at hand for most hunting. Plus 17hmr ammo is slightly more expinsive than the 22 mag but you shouldnt choose based on price of ammo alone. I have looked at multiple graphs and charts where the 17hmr out preforms the 22mag on paper but in the field it is a different story. Go with the 22mag you wont regret it.


----------



## ri hunter

here in ri we can not hunt with a center fire.i use the 22mg with a 40 gn hollow point.i started hunting yotes this year.killed my first dog a 40 lb male i had it wieghted at 45 yards one shot thru the shoulder and his jaw hit ground before he took another step.most of our hunting is in small wood lots so our ranges are mostly under 100 yds.get them in close and make your first shot count


----------



## sws002

Here's the thing, neither of these is a coyote caliber. They both can be used under 100 yards, but anything past that, go with a centerfire. And for all you guys who hate your 17's and they are just collecting dust, let me know, I'll take them off your hands because I already have one and want another.


----------



## kill em

I killed my first coyote at 70 yards with my .17 hmr. Dropped it in one shot. I personally like both of them. I don't know about shots over a hundred yards but anything under 100 I think is fine.


----------



## Rattle Trap 69

Many people believe the .17 hmr is not a coyote round. I disagree. I kill them suckers dead anywhere from 10 yards to 150 yards with both 17 grain and 20 grain. It all falls under putting the bullet in the right spot. Ive known people to shoot deer with a .300 win mag and the deer run off because of a gut shot at 75 yards. You hit a yote with a pellet gun in the right spot,it will die. And as far as the .17 hmr vs the .22 mag, I know both guns may seem to small to use, but thats what makes killing a yote with either one fastinating. It can be done, it has been done, and as long as im behind the trigger, it will be done. Shooting with anything bigger is recommended for those who are unsure of thier shooting ability or unless you know you cant call a yote in under 150 yards. in that case i would recommend anything from the 22-250, 222, 223, 204, and 243. Any one of those guns will undoubtedly kill the yote with out question at multiple ranges. And gun shots on yotes with these guns will damage enough of the animal to where tracking isnt going to require a canteen and air support.


----------



## radar5711

I think he might have put in just a little more time than most of us. I'm OCD, but this guy is awesome! If there were ever any doubts about what it can and can't do, this should help. plus is just plain cool! hope it helps.

Jim

www.varmintal.com/17hmr.htm


----------



## Bore.224

Rattle trap.. what part of the woods are you from? I have seen some 50+ pound coyote's who will not stand still for a perfect shot that may prove you wrong. A 17HMR is a terrible coyote round and shows no respect for the animal you intend to shoot.


----------



## Rattle Trap 69

Radar5711, thanks. 
Bore.224, Im sorry you feel the need to call me a liar. And where i come from if you see a 50+ pound dog, its a wolf. I never said anything about shooting wolves. And as a matter of fact, 2 COYOTES that i have taken with my .17HMR 20 grain bullet were at a broad side trott. Read the part in my blog where is said its all about proper bullet placement. And as far as having no respect for the animal you shoot, im sure the coyotes offer the thousands of dollars worth of live stock, quail, rabbits, dove, most every small game species they can get their teeth on two tickets to the super bowl and a kegg of beer before they slotter them. wrether you hunt a coyote with a a sling shot or a 700 nitro, your an A plus in my book.


----------



## Bore.224

Rattle trap, never called you a liar but if you have guilt in that area don't take it out on me. I asked you whare you were from because a 50 lb coyote in my neck of the woods is not uncommon, and if you are from out west and the dogs are smaller what you say makes more sence! As far as proper bullet placement we all know that is most important. Fact is in the field so many varibles can affect shot placement and to use a rifle that has a kill zone smaller than most field shots are accurate is foolish. Unless of course YOU are behind the trigger, but we can not all be YOU. I know you find it facinating to take coyotes with underpower cartriges, do you find it facinating to shoot them and watch them run off? From your last post you state shooting with anything larger than the 22 mag or 17 HMR is recomended for those unsure of their abilities or if ranges are past 150 yard's. Well most of us must just be unsure of our shooting ability, but then again we can not all be YOU! :lol: 
BTW
Don't get all twisted up inside over my post, nothing personal if I was out your way I would love to join you on a hunt for dogs. After about a few stands I know I would have you at the gun shop looking for a good 22-250. :lol:


----------



## bearhunter

:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## Rattle Trap 69

Hello there Bore.224. This could be the beginning of a new friendship. I happen to own a 22-250. Awsome gun. I took a bobcat at 406 yard in the rain. Im looking to try a little further but would like to do it on a clear day. As far as killin yotes at 50 plus pounds, i wouldnt use a .17 or a .22 mag unless the distance permitted. But i dont have dogs down here that big in SOUTH TEXAS. March 21 we have what we call the grand daddy of them all varmint hunt in north texas. Had two already and so far the biggest yote was 46 pounds out of 120 teams. And no he wasnt killed with a .17 or a .22 mag. But if that was the gun i was using, and he was under 130 yards, i would give it a shot. And if he ran off, darn the luck. But if i were to come up to your neck of the woods, i would bring something a bit bigger. Last year i took a yote at 820 yards with a .270. So im not opposed to shooting dogs with big calibers. Its all about the distance and wind direction and weather conditions, humidity ect. Of course at that distance a bullet as small as a .17 or .22 mag would be rediculous to attempt. Obviously we are gonna need a bit more knock down power to do a shot like that. And no i didnt get it the first shot either. It took me 3 shots but the third one was right where i wanted it. So i guess you can hunt your dogs with what ever suits you, and i will hunt mine with what ever suits me. My next hunt will be this week end in Dallas. Im gonna try to take a yote with my smooth bore 20 guage shot gun with a 2 3/4 inch winchester slug. And after that im going hog hunting with dogs and no guns. Just knives. I will let you know how that turns out.


----------



## saskcoyote

*Bore.224 wrote:*

Last fall my brother and I were having a chipmonk shooting derby  he was using his new savage .17hmr and I my ruger 10-22 magnum and he had a few lost animals and I had a few cut in half end of story.

Bore.224: I have a .17HMR and over the last two summers, I've encountered four badgers out in the gopher pasture when carrying it. Four badgers=four dead badgers. No run-offs with the .17.

Well, I think my Saskatchewan badgers can beat up your New England chipmunks. 

So, if my .17 anchors badgers but your brother gets run-offs with his .17 on chipmunks, I'd suggest one of two things: 1) stop feeding your chipmunks Kryptonite or 2) get your brother to spend more time at the practice range. :wink:


----------



## trikortreat

Rattle Trap 69 said:


> Hello there Bore.224. This could be the beginning of a new friendship. I happen to own a 22-250. Awsome gun. I took a bobcat at 406 yard in the rain. Im looking to try a little further but would like to do it on a clear day. As far as killin yotes at 50 plus pounds, i wouldnt use a .17 or a .22 mag unless the distance permitted. But i dont have dogs down here that big in SOUTH TEXAS. March 21 we have what we call the grand daddy of them all varmint hunt in north texas. Had two already and so far the biggest yote was 46 pounds out of 120 teams. And no he wasnt killed with a .17 or a .22 mag. But if that was the gun i was using, and he was under 130 yards, i would give it a shot. And if he ran off, darn the luck. But if i were to come up to your neck of the woods, i would bring something a bit bigger. Last year i took a yote at 820 yards with a .270. So im not opposed to shooting dogs with big calibers. Its all about the distance and wind direction and weather conditions, humidity ect. Of course at that distance a bullet as small as a .17 or .22 mag would be rediculous to attempt. Obviously we are gonna need a bit more knock down power to do a shot like that. And no i didnt get it the first shot either. It took me 3 shots but the third one was right where i wanted it. So i guess you can hunt your dogs with what ever suits you, and i will hunt mine with what ever suits me. My next hunt will be this week end in Dallas. Im gonna try to take a yote with my smooth bore 20 guage shot gun with a 2 3/4 inch winchester slug. And after that im going hog hunting with dogs and no guns. Just knives. I will let you know how that turns out.


do you load yer own for yer 270 or are you buyin factory? n i also wana know what yer usin for optics cuz.....thats a looooong @$$ Shot.


----------



## Bore.224

saskcoyote said:


> *Bore.224 wrote:*
> 
> Well, I think my Saskatchewan badgers can beat up your New England chipmunks.
> 
> So, if my .17 anchors badgers but your brother gets run-offs with his .17 on chipmunks, I'd suggest one of two things: 1) stop feeding your chipmunks Kryptonite or 2) get your brother to spend more time at the practice range. :wink:


I dunno those little chipmonks are pretty tought  You have a right to question this as most of the chipmonks shot with the .17 were in pieces. When using the .17 or 22 mag we would be finding lots of spaggetti and body parts before we found the main carcass. However in two instances a chipmonk was hit with the .17 and got back into its hole in the wall of rocks they live in, this was not usually the case but it did happen and I have no doubt they died right their. In one cace we found a leg and some inards but the little critter still managed to crawl away, how tought are badgers now?

Rattle trap after reading your last post now I really do wish I was in your neck of the woods. Good luck!


----------



## Bore.224

Bore.224 said:


> saskcoyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bore.224 wrote:*
> 
> Well, I think my Saskatchewan badgers can beat up your New England chipmunks.
> 
> So, if my .17 anchors badgers but your brother gets run-offs with his .17 on chipmunks, I'd suggest one of two things: 1) stop feeding your chipmunks Kryptonite or 2) get your brother to spend more time at the practice range. :wink:
Click to expand...

I dunno those little chipmonks are pretty tought  You have a right to question this as most of the chipmonks shot with the .17 were in pieces. When using the .17 or 22 mag we would be finding lots of spaggetti and body parts before we found the main carcass. However in two instances a chipmonk was hit with the .17 and got back into its hole in the wall of rocks they live in, this was not usually the case but it did happen and I have no doubt they died right their. In one cace we found a leg and some inards but the little critter still managed to crawl away, how tought are your badgers now?

Rattle trap after reading your last post now I really do wish I was in your neck of the woods. Good luck!


----------



## hogcaller

Heck I am in his neck of the woods and I participated in the contest in Graham, TX.....AND.....I still wouldn't shoot a coyote with a 17 hmr if I had a 22-250. :eyeroll:


----------



## Rattle Trap 69

Hogcaller, i dont blame you. Why be unsure when you can be certian. I wasnt able to get to that tourni, i might get to the last on in march. I got a little bro who lives in graham, but i can promise if i do make it out there, i will be bringing not my .17. If there is money involved, you bet i be using a bigger gun.

I used factory load for the .270. and just a bushnell 3X9 scope. Nothing special. The wind was zero that day and it was dry. I was able to use the dust to adjust. The 3rd shot i had the yote at the bottom 6:00 possition in the scope. Lucky for me the yote was far enough away that he didnt know what was going on. Pure luck shot. Probably couldnt do it agian. I also know a fella who dropped a doe at 1000 yard with a .270 first shot. Even he couldnt believe it. He had time to put the gun down and pick up his binoculars to see the deer drop. I know, you have to see it to believe it. But what would the story be if it werent told.


----------



## trikortreat

trikortreat said:


> Rattle Trap 69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there Bore.224. This could be the beginning of a new friendship. I happen to own a 22-250. Awsome gun. I took a bobcat at 406 yard in the rain. Im looking to try a little further but would like to do it on a clear day. As far as killin yotes at 50 plus pounds, i wouldnt use a .17 or a .22 mag unless the distance permitted. But i dont have dogs down here that big in SOUTH TEXAS. March 21 we have what we call the grand daddy of them all varmint hunt in north texas. Had two already and so far the biggest yote was 46 pounds out of 120 teams. And no he wasnt killed with a .17 or a .22 mag. But if that was the gun i was using, and he was under 130 yards, i would give it a shot. And if he ran off, darn the luck. But if i were to come up to your neck of the woods, i would bring something a bit bigger. Last year i took a yote at 820 yards with a .270. So im not opposed to shooting dogs with big calibers. Its all about the distance and wind direction and weather conditions, humidity ect. Of course at that distance a bullet as small as a .17 or .22 mag would be rediculous to attempt. Obviously we are gonna need a bit more knock down power to do a shot like that. And no i didnt get it the first shot either. It took me 3 shots but the third one was right where i wanted it. So i guess you can hunt your dogs with what ever suits you, and i will hunt mine with what ever suits me. My next hunt will be this week end in Dallas. Im gonna try to take a yote with my smooth bore 20 guage shot gun with a 2 3/4 inch winchester slug. And after that im going hog hunting with dogs and no guns. Just knives. I will let you know how that turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> do you load yer own for yer 270 or are you buyin factory? n i also wana know what yer usin for optics cuz.....thats a looooong @$$ Shot.
Click to expand...

?????????????


----------



## Trouty

Hey quackerwacker199,

Just to chime in, I own a lever action 22 wmr (mag.) marlin and use it regularly for gopher, jacks, skunks, and all of the other football size critters I come across. I love it to no end.

My round of choice is CCCI 22 win mag MAXI-MAG (the one with the dynamite on the box) in 30 grain. I would say it is an "effective" cal. for small game... unless your goal is to eat them.

If I am shooting badgers, porcupines, or fox, I prefer 50 grain federal JHP rounds, and have to reset my scope (Tasco World Class) because they act very different.

For any larger type varmints or predators, I fear rimfire is out for me.

Trouty


----------



## trikortreat

are those explosive rounds Trouty? cuz all i seen a box with dynamite on it is the 17 hmr explosive rounds. if so where are ya gettin them? cuz i cant find them anywhere for my 22 mag. I saw the 17s in the store n i was like i wish they made those for 22 mag.


----------



## Bore.224

CCI TNT hollow points in 22 magnum, look on the CCI website, they list them at 2200 fps and they do work great!!


----------



## trikortreat

thanks you sir i just bought 100 rounds from the site thanks much.


----------

